# Hay on Wye campsite ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

All my CC & CCC books are tucked up in the van - 12 miles away in storage compound, does anyone know campsite within walking distance of Hay-on-Wye . . ?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Not sure how up to date this is:

P. D. Like, Dark Orchard, Hay-On-Wye, Hereford enq to P D Like, Glaswant, Nantyglasdwr Lane, Hay-on-Wye, Hereford HR3 5EN [Tel:~01497 820403] 1ac adj brook, quiet, poss sheep on site, fishing Rv Wye ¼m, Offas **** nr, open all year

Miss S. Williams, Tirmynach, Hay-On-Wye, Hereford HR3 3RS [Tel:~01497 820644] 7ac quiet, views, pt sl, poss sheep on site, wc, shwr (charge), raz pt, el pts, fishing ½m, pony treks 3m, Offa's **** Path nr, advance bkg req, open Mar-Oct,

but may be worth a phone call.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

cronkle said:


> Not sure how up to date this is:
> 
> P. D. Like, Dark Orchard, Hay-On-Wye, Hereford enq to P D Like, Glaswant, Nantyglasdwr Lane, Hay-on-Wye, Hereford HR3 5EN [Tel:~01497 820403] 1ac adj brook, quiet, poss sheep on site, fishing Rv Wye ¼m, Offas **** nr, open all year
> 
> ...


If this is the campsite I visited a couple of years ago whilst trkking the Offa's **** then its an OK site.

Mainly used by tenters and bike tourers.

Just a couple of minutes walk from Hay and its, frankly, weird obsession with books 8O


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

You may want to consider this option from wildcamping.co.uk

"Visited Hay this weekend and in the Recycling Centre car park (near the TIC) there is a sign up saying campervans and motorhomes shall stay overnight no more than one in 7 night. Didn't stay as had camp site already booked but may be worth giving it a go."


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

vidicdoc-

PM happycampers (nigel) he's been to one within walking distance of the town recently


----------

